# Super Hero For Hire



## Master of Blades (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey y'all, Just thought I would tell you all about my new role as Martial Talks friendly super hero  Some say I was struck by lightning, some say I fell into a test tube in school but ONLY I know how I got my powers and what they are. So from now on if anyone needs any protection from anyone on Martial Talk (The resident super baddys such as Rich, Jason or Seig  ) then please do not hesitate to turn on the MOB sign or just shout out. My charge fee's are $59.95 per hour  :shrug: and that covers insurance and the chance that you may die while I'm saving you. Before I am hired you must also sign this form which states that if in the likley chance that you will die then you must leave me your house, wife, children and car :rtfm: Thanks for your time ladys and gentlemen, I have no set up office in the Locker room. So in other words

:wah: *!!!HIRE ME!!! *  :wah:


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 15, 2003)

Yea, but if I sighn then die who would save you from my children.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 15, 2003)

Your thinking too far ahead, hire me and then we will figure that out :shrug: 

For you my friend a discount, only $29.97 per HALF AN HOUR. Now is that a discount or what!


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 15, 2003)

Sounds great just let me bend over and grab my ankles so you can have my paypal account. Oh dear friend of mine.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 15, 2003)

Ummmm........do I get cash on the spot?


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 15, 2003)

I know i'll give you my worrd it;s better than caash sorry it's hard to type while I'm laughing.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *I know i'll give you my worrd it;s better than caash sorry it's hard to type while I'm laughing. *



Oh come on.....I'm not THAT funny


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Oh come on.....I'm not THAT funny  *



Do you own a mirror?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Do you own a mirror? *



Yes, but I wasnt talking about what I look like, just how funny I was, GOD.....you remind me of Seig, always thinking the wrong thing!


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 15, 2003)

Isn't that position already filled by Luke Cage?

Cthulhu
wondering who actually catches the reference.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey y'all, Just thought I would tell you all about my new role as Martial Talks friendly super hero  Some say I was struck by lightning, some say I fell into a test tube in school but ONLY I know how I got my powers and what they are. So from now on if anyone needs any protection from anyone on Martial Talk (The resident super baddys such as Rich, Jason or Seig  ) then please do not hesitate to turn on the MOB sign or just shout out. My charge fee's are $59.95 per hour  :shrug: and that covers insurance and the chance that you may die while I'm saving you. Before I am hired you must also sign this form which states that if in the likley chance that you will die then you must leave me your house, wife, children and car :rtfm: Thanks for your time ladys and gentlemen, I have no set up office in the Locker room. So in other words
> 
> *




MOB,

You are just padding your total here.

Get a real job.

Or go play with your Action Figures AKA Dolls! :rofl: 

I will be on work travel next week and so you can catch up then.


Also you have not PM'd me yet about teh Mi Trip you have planned.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> You are just padding your total here.
> ...



LOL....Ok ok, The Michigan trip looks promising but were just waiting for my uncle to propose! Hes such a coward :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 19, 2003)

Why in god's name would I want to hire you to do anything for me?:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Mar 20, 2003)

MOB, if you are defending someone from me, who is defending you?


----------



## Ginsu (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Isn't that position already filled by Luke Cage?
> 
> Cthulhu
> wondering who actually catches the reference. *




Nice Hero for Hire reference Cthulhu. 

As for MOB's powers we may not know what they are but I am sure we can all figure out that he got them from being dropped on his head one to many times! 
 


_Ginsu_ 
_Your friendly neighbor hood MOB antagonist_


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *MOB, if you are defending someone from me, who is defending you? *



I dont need defense......your all harrassing Chaos now, I'm just gonna attack you all while your not looking


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2003)

So no one here likes me?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *So no one here likes me? *



Never said that, just that they were harrassing you, they do it to all the n00bs. Big Bullys  (or short in Jasons case ) :rofl:


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2003)

I am not a newb


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Big Bullys  (or short in Jasons case ) :rofl: *



Doesn't matter I'm fine with my height.   However young one we may have to meet on the mat and then get a little midevil and figure out who the dominant male is! 



> I am not a newb



You are new here.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Doesn't matter I'm fine with my height.   However young one we may have to meet on the mat and then get a little midevil and figure out who the dominant male is!
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what he said, and Jason, anytime :rofl:


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 20, 2003)

Is it only me or does anybody else picture MOB as a 2 foot tall midget with orange hair.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Is it only me or does anybody else picture MOB as a 2 foot tall midget with orange hair. *




Are you saying Im a leprechaun........


----------



## Ginsu (Mar 20, 2003)

> Are you saying Im a leprechaun........



So that would mean that the Blades that you are the master of are actually wee little ones! More like swiss army knives right???? 



_Ginsu_


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Are you saying Im a leprechaun........ *



Can you prove that you're not


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Can you prove that you're not  *



Well he actually looks like Casper but not much taller.  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *So that would mean that the Blades that you are the master of are actually wee little ones! More like swiss army knives right????
> 
> 
> ...




Oh god.....here we go :shrug:


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> * *



Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Penny for your thoughts?  *



why?:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dont need defense......your all harrassing Chaos now, I'm just gonna attack you all while your not looking  *


Feel free to try


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Doesn't matter I'm fine with my height.   However young one we may have to meet on the mat and then get a little midevil and figure out who the dominant male is!
> 
> 
> ...


Do not make me do my Captain Caveman routine.....


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Is it only me or does anybody else picture MOB as a 2 foot tall midget with orange hair. *


and *Really* thick glasses....and halitosis


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *why?:shrug: *


Because, if he is in for a penny, he is in for a pound......


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and Really thick glasses....and halitosis *



I'm also a woman  

Not really


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm also a woman...*



Oh my Lord, *SEIG*  did you see that?????? You will definately be put in the same boat with the guy that carries a salmon around.


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm also a woman
> 
> Not really  *


I knew it!  He's a cross dresser!


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh my Lord, SEIG  did you see that?????? You will definately be put in the same boat with the guy that carries a salmon around. *


 Me? Why me?  OH, you meant MOB, and Shinobi, and Chaos....now that is just sick....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Me? Why me?  OH, you meant MOB, and Shinobi, and Chaos....now that is just sick.... *



Yes I should have said Chaos, MOB, and Shinobi. Sorry about the mix up there.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I knew it!  He's a cross dresser! *



*Sigh*.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Sigh*....... *



Well you are the one that opened your mouth about it. Sometimes I think there's hope for you learning a lesson then you do something like this.:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well you are the one that opened your mouth about it. Sometimes I think there's hope for you learning a lesson then you do something like this.:shrug: *



I'm waiting till you all learn to admit to yourselves that Im cool and you all know it! I've seen signs of Jason weakening and Rich I know likes me but Seig hasnt shown any signs yet.......but he will crack :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm waiting till you all learn to admit to yourselves that Im cool and you all know it! I've seen signs of Jason weakening and Rich I know likes me but Seig hasnt shown any signs yet.......but he will crack :asian: *


never


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *never *



Thats what they all say......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * I've seen signs of Jason weakening *



I only try to aid in giving you some of life's lessons but yet you wish not to understand their meanings. This does not mean I'm weak just more experienced than you. :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I only try to aid in giving you some of life's lessons but yet you wish not to understand their meanings. This does not mean I'm weak just more experienced than you. :shrug: *



Ummm......yeah. You got that KitKat yet?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ummm......yeah. You got that KitKat yet?  *



*Did you read my other post yet!!!!!!!!!1* :soapbox:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Did you read my other post yet!!!!!!!!!1 :soapbox: *



Now now Jason......lets not get our tempers flaring buddy.....Calm down and have a nice cup of O.J. Now just stand there and breathe and *Boot to the Groin* 


*Runs* 

:rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *...*Boot to the Groin*
> *Runs* :rofl:  :rofl: *



Turkey,:soapbox:  Did Castillo teach you that during your training sessions on the darkside?  I see he is lurking around here.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Turkey,:soapbox:  Did Castillo teach you that during your training sessions on the darkside?  I see he is lurking around here. *



I saw no need to train with the dark one known as Castillo if only because I surpass him in every evil way (Check out my avatar  ) So no, I taught that to myself :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats what they all say...... *


I'm a jew, we never crack.


----------



## Seig (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Now now Jason......lets not get our tempers flaring buddy.....Calm down and have a nice cup of O.J. Now just stand there and breathe and *Boot to the Groin*
> 
> 
> ...


He is *SO* gonna regret that......


----------



## Seig (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I saw no need to train with the dark one known as Castillo if only because I surpass him in every evil way (Check out my avatar  ) So no, I taught that to myself :asian: *


Ricardo?!? Did you see that?  He says you can't teach him anything!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm a jew, we never crack. *



I'm a jew and I crack all the time.......Eggs that is


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He is SO gonna regret that...... *



Thats what you think mate


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ricardo?!? Did you see that?  He says you can't teach him anything! *



Good god.....Seig can understand short simple sentances!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm a jew and I crack all the time.......Eggs that is  *



Oh bad joke, It almost kind of made me chuckle.  In all honesty though I think Seig likes to crack skull if I'm not mistaken.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats what you think mate  *



NO, that's what we know.


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats what you think mate  *


I'm hetero, call me mate again and I will add to that groin kicking you got coming


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm a jew and I crack all the time.......Eggs that is  *


Goes especially well with Ham or Bacon


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Good god.....Seig can understand short simple sentances!  *


Like this one 
_*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think Seig likes to crack skulls if I'm not mistaken.:rofl: *


You are not mistaken


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh bad joke, It almost kind of made me chuckle.  In all honesty though I think Seig likes to crack skull if I'm not mistaken.:rofl: *



Good to see I bring humour to your daily life


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm hetero, call me mate again and I will add to that groin kicking you got coming *



Ahems.. Good thing I came in here..   I'm the mate ~!!


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ahems.. Good thing I came in here..   I'm the mate ~!! *


Honey, keep an eye on MOB, he keeps hitting on me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Honey, keep an eye on MOB, he keeps hitting on me. *



Oh I'm watching him..


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh I'm watching him.. *



Seig....you may wanna check the wife.....she keeps giving me the Eye  I know Im sexy but GODDAMN!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Seig....you may wanna check the wife.....she keeps giving me the Eye  I know Im sexy but GODDAMN! *




ohhhhhhh For that.. ~! To the Penalty Box with you~!!! Deep horse Stance til I say ~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 25, 2003)

P.S.  Hand over all your toys too...  including your Spatulas~!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Seig....you may wanna check the wife.....she keeps giving me the Eye  I know Im sexy but GODDAMN! *



The reason she is eyeballing you Casper is because Tess is deciding whether to kick you in the groin or in the @ss. Tess is going to give you that anatomy lesson you need.:rofl:

Furthermore does Mum let you swear around the house??????


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohhhhhhh For that.. ~! To the Penalty Box with you~!!! Deep horse Stance til I say ~!!! *



Give him a good one Tess.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *... keep an eye on MOB, he keeps hitting on me. *



I'm keeping 1 eye on this guy at all times.


----------



## Seig (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Seig....you may wanna check the wife.....she keeps giving me the Eye  I know Im sexy but GODDAMN! *


You misinterpret, as usual, she is eyeballing you because you are but a pustulant little pimple and she is determining the best way to pop you.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The reason she is eyeballing you Casper is because Tess is deciding whether to kick you in the groin or in the @ss. Tess is going to give you that anatomy lesson you need.:rofl:
> 
> Furthermore does Mum let you swear around the house?????? *



Good question......let me try  

*Gets bitchslapped*

........nope :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Good question......let me try
> 
> *Gets bitchslapped*
> ...



It's nice to see your Mum keeping you in line when we can't always be there to guide you.


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's nice to see your Mum keeping you in line when we can't always be there to guide you. *


I get to ***** slap him next :EG:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's nice to see your Mum keeping you in line when we can't always be there to guide you. *




Yeah......all you guys guide me into is walls


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah......all you guys guide me into is walls  *


I am trying to guide you into a proper horse stance.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I am trying to guide you into a proper horse stance. *



I've been told my horse stance is pretty good actually......I just need to make it deeper


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I've been told my horse stance is pretty good actually......I just need to make it deeper  *


Once you have it proper, I can _*Boot to the Groin*_ you properly.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Once you have it proper, I can *Boot to the Groin* you properly. *



 , I'm going to stand at the 90 angle so then when he bends over from the boot to the groin i'm going to axe kick him on the head.


----------



## Seig (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * , I'm going to stand at the 90 angle so then when he bends over from the boot to the groin i'm going to axe kick him on the head.  *


Then Tess can do the Dance of Death extension on him


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Then Tess can do the Dance of Death extension on him *



ohhhh yeah I like stomping the stuffing outta things :EG:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohhhh yeah I like stomping the stuffing outta things :EG: *



All this trouble for little ole' me


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Then Tess can do the Dance of Death extension on him *



I like that myself.  After it took me 3 yrs. to get good at it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *All this trouble for little ole' me  *



You are the not so liked fella around here to knock around.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You are the not so liked fella around here to knock around.   *



Nah, y'all like me, you just dont wanna admit it


----------



## Seig (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *All this trouble for little ole' me  *


It's no trouble


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It's no trouble *



Well thats good :asian: 

Now Jason....Seig is an example of a person who likes me but just wont show it


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Now Jason....Seig is an example of a person who likes me but just wont show it  *



Young one, Young one.   He said it was no problem to keep giving you boots to the groin. :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Young one, Young one.   He said it was no problem to keep giving you boots to the groin. :shrug: *



Nah you dont say!  

I was using Seig the person as an example.......not his post


----------



## Seig (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Well thats good :asian:
> 
> Seig is an example of a person who likes me but just wont show it  *


Do you really believe that?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do you really believe that? *



With my whole heart


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *With my whole heart *



I believe your wrong again.:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I believe your wrong again.:shrug: *


Indeed he is.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Indeed he is. *



It's too bad he hasn't learned anything from us yet.


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's too bad he hasn't learned anything from us yet.  *


Well, he still has a few years to go before his mind and skin clear up.


----------

